# Applying labels using a sewing machine or overlocker



## JAnehenkins (Jan 6, 2014)

Hi,

Can anyone advise the best way to apply woven labels to neck line of t-shirts.
I have my label I want to promote along with the sizing but trying to find the best finish isn't going to plan.
Would anyone recommend using an overlocker over a sewing machine, and if so what technique do you use?

Thanks
JJ


----------



## paulpabs (Sep 30, 2007)

in our shop we used sewing mahine...sometimes DTG print..


----------



## Maryiscontary (Jan 13, 2014)

Definitely a sewing machine, if you have one or can afford the sewing labor. 

If you have an unfolded straight cut label, you can go to a craft or fabric store and get some iron on adhesive to apply to the back of the label for simple heat pressing....this could be an option for small quantities...

Mary


----------

